# opinion...D90m or D300 for weddings?



## f8photography (Mar 25, 2009)

what do you think?  Tell me why you would choose what you choose.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 25, 2009)

Technical performance will be pretty similar.  If you're on a budget, the D90 will do, but as weddings require you to be quick on your feet, the D300 would be better choice with it's dedicated, analog controls.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 25, 2009)

epp_b said:


> D300 would be better choice with it's dedicated, analog controls.


 
Can you explain this further?


----------



## dcclark (Mar 25, 2009)

In short, the D300 has a lot more buttons actually on the camera which let you directly change settings, whereas the D90 has one (I think) programmable button and many other settings can only be changed by going into the menus. Think ISO, White Balance, shutter mode, etc. If you value the ability to change those easily with one button press, the D300 may be better.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 25, 2009)

You can do the same on the D90, just with modes, the D90 I had  was = to 300. Video might be good for little clips.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 25, 2009)

From Thom Hogan's review of the D90

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> For those deciding between a D90 and D300, the image quality is close enough to be called the same, so here are some things to note:


[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Pro D300 Differences.....................................Pro D90 Differences*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Faster frame rates possible (to 8 with grip)..........Secure Digital cards same as compacts/Coolpix[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Better weathersealing.....................................Some additional RETOUCH options, some useful[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TIFF capability...............................................Video capability[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CompactFlash and UDMA speeds.........................Simpler Live View capability[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Larger buffer (99 versus 22, 19 versus 9).............Scene exposure modes[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Better AF sensor, covers more area.....................?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]More flexible bracketing, interval shooting.............?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/8000 top shutter speed..................................?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]100% viewfinder..............................................?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Focus fine tune...............................................?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Able to use MF lenses and meter.........................?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> Put simply: the D300 leans pro, the D90 leans consumer.


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bhop (Mar 25, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> You can do the same on the D90, just with modes, the D90 I had  was = to 300. Video might be good for little clips.



You mean the modes on the little top dial?  If so, then it's not really the same...  I don't own a d90, so if there is a way, then cool, but comparing the controls to my d70 and d200 (similar controls to d90 and d300) It's a world of difference.  I shoot motorsports events on weekends and there are shots I would've missed with only the d70.  Being able to flip a switch on the d200 to change focus or metering settings for example is more than just a convenience.   Of course, this is motorsports which moves faster than weddings... but then, i've never shot a wedding..


----------



## shivaswrath (Mar 25, 2009)

don't forget the D90 also has a little bit of an edge in higher ISO capabilities. . .


----------



## shivaswrath (Mar 25, 2009)

dcclark said:


> In short, the D300 has a lot more buttons actually on the camera which let you directly change settings, whereas the D90 has one (I think) programmable button and many other settings can only be changed by going into the menus. Think ISO, White Balance, shutter mode, etc. If you value the ability to change those easily with one button press, the D300 may be better.



That's odd, the D90 I was mucking around with, you could adjust the ISO/Metering/WB on buttons on the camera. . .and there are two dials (adjusting aperture/speed, etc.) as well as a joy stick doo hickey for AF selection. . .

I dunno, I've only used a D300 for at the most 10 minutes (was a friends) and found it to be very similar to the D90. . .


----------



## kundalini (Mar 25, 2009)

shivaswrath said:


> don't forget the D90 also has a little bit of an edge in higher ISO capabilities. . .


 Please link your source.  My reading is that both the D90 & D300 native ISO range is 200-3200 but can be pulled LO to 100 and pushed HI to 6400.  I fail to see where the edge is.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 25, 2009)

> You can do the same on the D90, just with modes


Yes, of course you can, but the D300 lets you change _all_ the important shooting adjustments with dedicated controls... you can even do it all while keeping your eye through the viewfinder.  The D90 has most of the dedicated controls you'd need, but there are a few that require you to dick around a menu for, during which you might lose an important shot.


----------



## flea77 (Mar 25, 2009)

bhop said:


> You mean the modes on the little top dial?  If so, then it's not really the same...  I don't own a d90, so if there is a way, then cool, but comparing the controls to my d70 and d200 (similar controls to d90 and d300) It's a world of difference.  I shoot motorsports events on weekends and there are shots I would've missed with only the d70.  Being able to flip a switch on the d200 to change focus or metering settings for example is more than just a convenience.   Of course, this is motorsports which moves faster than weddings... but then, i've never shot a wedding..



I do not have a D90, but on my D80 it has dedicated buttons for AF, meter modes, WB, ISO, exposure comp, flash comp, and more.


----------



## bhop (Mar 26, 2009)

flea77 said:


> I do not have a D90, but on my D80 it has dedicated buttons for AF, meter modes, WB, ISO, exposure comp, flash comp, and more.



Yeah, most of the basics are within easy reach.  It's the little things like the AF settings for AF-S vs AF-C, AF area setting (menus on d70/80/90, outer switches on d200/300), the dx0 have an easy button for the meter mode, the dx00 has a dial right next to your thumb.  The Dx0 cameras can easily be used for professional shooting. Two thumb wheels and the menus are quick to access if you're used to them, but the Dx00 cameras really feel more like an extension of yourself when you're in the moment and need to change settings.


----------



## shaunly (Mar 26, 2009)

bhop said:


> Yeah, most of the basics are within easy reach.  It's the little things like the AF settings for AF-S vs AF-C, AF area setting (menus on d70/80/90, outer switches on d200/300), the dx0 have an easy button for the meter mode, the dx00 has a dial right next to your thumb.  The Dx0 cameras can easily be used for professional shooting. Two thumb wheels and the menus are quick to access if you're used to them, but the Dx00 cameras really feel more like an extension of yourself when you're in the moment and need to change settings.



there is a AF button on the D90 which can be change from AF-S/AF-C/AF-A without going through the menus. Nikon D90 Review: 7. Operation & Controls: Digital Photography Review


----------



## bdavis (Mar 26, 2009)

The basic settings are all you are going to need. Seriously, in the middle of a wedding are you going to be changing all other "non-basic" settings on the camera? Probably not, otherwise you'll be missing shots. All you would probably need to worry about is the aperture, shutter, exposure comp, flash settings, iso, white balance, etc...which are all available on the D90 camera itself.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't think you will go wrong either way, but when I was looking at the same choice, I went with the D300 and it was love at first site and has remained that way since.  It *IS* heavy, but I don't mind


----------



## ittv (Mar 26, 2009)

You better bet on lenses here instead on the body


----------



## bhop (Mar 26, 2009)

shaunly said:


> there is a AF button on the D90 which can be change from AF-S/AF-C/AF-A without going through the menus. Nikon D90 Review: 7. Operation & Controls: Digital Photography Review



I didn't know that, nice little addition.


----------



## shivaswrath (Mar 26, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Please link your source.  My reading is that both the D90 & D300 native ISO range is 200-3200 but can be pulled LO to 100 and pushed HI to 6400.  I fail to see where the edge is.



Nikon D3, D90, D300 and D200 ISO 3,200 Comparison

Not that I trust him, or really listen to what he has to say 85% of the time, but I've only rented the D90 and messed around with to substantiate its abilities in the evening.  The D300 might just have different post-processing algorithms which led good ol' KR to his above test conclusions. . .
I'll try to run a test between the D300 and D90 next time I need to rent some bodies to give a fair comparo though. . .


----------



## flea77 (Mar 26, 2009)

shaunly said:


> there is a AF button on the D90 which can be change from AF-S/AF-C/AF-A without going through the menus. Nikon D90 Review: 7. Operation & Controls: Digital Photography Review



My D80 has that button as well.

Allan


----------



## kundalini (Mar 26, 2009)

shivaswrath said:


> Nikon D3, D90, D300 and D200 ISO 3,200 Comparison
> 
> Not that I trust him, . . .


 There's good reason for that statement.  In case you didn't notice, *NONE *of the settings between *ANY *of the cameras were identical (the mice type at the bottom of the images).  Yet, he expects this to be a fair comparison and for those of us just to blindly accept this folly as reasonable?  Plus he is using in camera adjustment settings, which may certainly differ between the technologies.  I think not.  I'd search elsewhere for comparisons.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## shivaswrath (Apr 3, 2009)

kundalini said:


> There's good reason for that statement.  In case you didn't notice, *NONE *of the settings between *ANY *of the cameras were identical (the mice type at the bottom of the images).  Yet, he expects this to be a fair comparison and for those of us just to blindly accept this folly as reasonable?  Plus he is using in camera adjustment settings, which may certainly differ between the technologies.  I think not.  I'd search elsewhere for comparisons.
> 
> Just my 2¢.



I think the D300 and D90 might have slightly different sesnors, look at the low light results from the DxO analysis I found:
Camera rankings

Once again, I don't think Ken's much of anything, but even lab results seem to be supporting his assertion?!


----------



## Daki_One (Apr 3, 2009)

both =D


----------



## photogincollege (Apr 4, 2009)

I kind of agree with the both sentiment lol.  To do a wedding you really should be packing 2 cameras.  But if I had to choose just one, the d300 no question.  I Had the same dilemma when I was choosing between d80 and d200.  Got a chance to play with the d80 and was pretty dang sure I was getting it, couldnt play with the d200.  Then a friend let me hold/play with his d200.  I instantly knew it was far and away MY camera.  Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## shivaswrath (Apr 6, 2009)

and to be fair, if you try them out (weight, size, analog buttons, etc.) you might find the D90 will suffice. . .frankly, at about $800 for the D90 and $1500 for the D300, you could get the D90 + Tamron or Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 for the price of one D300, which is essential in weddings. . . .2 bodies are ideal if you already have all of your glass, though. . .


----------



## nikonicon (Apr 6, 2009)

I have the D300 and it is amazing.  All of the buttons are right there.  I don't even have to take my eyes off the viewfinder.  I am very pleased with it.  Very fast and easy to use.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 7, 2009)

The real difference is that you should be able to shoot about 3 times as many weddings with the D300 as opposed to the D90.  Then the question becomes does the D90 times 3 cost more than the D300?

Also consider that if you are shooting a camera that only lasts 1/3 third as long you will have it fail in the middle of a wedding three times as opposed to just the one with the D300.


----------



## itznfb (Apr 7, 2009)

the D90 has dedicated controls (buttons) for white balance, iso, bracketing, af controls. i don't think there is really anything you need to go into the menu for.


----------



## c0ps (Apr 8, 2009)

All your going to get here is people telling you to get the camera they have! there are pros and cons to both cameras. If your on a budget d90 if your not d300, d700, d3. need a lens? but trust me when I say you will not be disappointed with any of these choices.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 6, 2009)

Both great cameras.... go with your budget

www.nicholasjamesphotography.co.uk


----------



## epp_b (Jun 6, 2009)

> the D90 has dedicated controls (buttons) for white balance, iso, bracketing, af controls. i don't think there is really anything you need to go into the menu for.


Other than AF area mode, no... however, the D90's controls are only _semi_-dedicated, which means that you have to be in shooting mode to use them.  If you are viewing a picture or in the menu, you need to half-tap the shutter or otherwise switch to shooting mode in order to use the WB/QUAL/ISO controls.


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2009)

kundalini said:


> shivaswrath said:
> 
> 
> > don't forget the D90 also has a little bit of an edge in higher ISO capabilities. . .
> ...


 Actual testing ( DXO Labs, RAW image quality) gives a significant edge to the D90 regards ISO performance compared to the D300.


----------



## DScience (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread is funny! People are talking about the D90 who obviously have never held one, or read about it. It too has the buttons, and the two dials so you can change most settings right on the fly, not needing to enter any menu. You can just look at the LCD on the top of the camera.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 7, 2009)

Save your pennies for lenses and get the D90 is my first instinct.

My second instinct is my curiosity to know more about your background.

What's your photography back ground?  Are you stepping up from a P&S?  Is this your first dSLR?

You been taking pictures long?  

In general, What's your experience and where do you want to go other than weddings?







But most importantly,

Why did a 3 month old thread get drug up and brought back to light.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jun 8, 2009)

Last wedding I shot there were no fewer than 3 D90&#8217;s in the hands of guests, it is a consumer level SLR. Nikon does not even consider it and advanced level SLR like the D300. 
It is a plastic body with little to no weather sealing and takes SD cards (As any camera shop how many broken SD cards they see a week vs CF) As well if the customer wants video they should hire a videographer, I would hate to be in a video mode and miss a great shot because of it.

I was quite happy to have my D700 and D300 with grips on both, I can shoot all day and not worry about my batteries, and even if they do die, my assistant can change the batteries in the grip while I keep shooting with the in body battery.

From a working perspective I would rather have the stronger bodies than the video feature any day.


----------

